# You southern lot are soft..!



## GeordieBoyKel (Nov 20, 2010)

Most of ya let the snow beat you...

I think I may be the only one in the office today:










My Poor Car Needs A Wash...


----------



## GeordieBoyKel (Nov 20, 2010)

Before you say it... I have a 50 mile trip to get into work...


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Are all your workmates Southerners?


----------



## GeordieBoyKel (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeah... Well... A part from one...


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Pah! You call that snow?


----------



## GeordieBoyKel (Nov 20, 2010)

Thats what I am saying... There is no snow but yet I am the only one in the office!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I do hope it's well under sealed!!!!
Nice care I used to have one of them! 

Bob



GeordieBoyKel said:


> Most of ya let the snow beat you...
> 
> I think I may be the only one in the office today:
> 
> ...


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

I bet the boss of that company has the cleanest arse in the world. LOL


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Max Boost said:


> I bet the boss of that company has the cleanest arse in the world. LOL


What he said ^^^ :chuckle:

Although, I'm sure the bosses of the U.K would pay out for a smashed up car of the hard working staff members struggling to get to work - wouldn't they? 

I was 3 hours late in January when the snow last hit heavy, I really did run the risk of a serious car accident but I struggled on only to get moaned at by the boss (only 3 of us made it in) for being late.

Never again.


----------



## Olly-R (Aug 15, 2008)

Leave the gtr in the drive! and get the gti-r out works for me


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Trev said:


> Pah! You call that snow?


Exactly!!
Weve got over 7" worth of snow here and its still coming down!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Rear wheel drive too, you must be proper 'ard


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

The snow is upto my knees here and has been snowing non-stop for 3 days. When i had my GTST i drove in the snow last year and will never do that again unless i fancie smashing it to pieces.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

That is merely a heavy frost compared to what we got at present. I cant even remember or see which car is mine !


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

D-Ranged said:


> When i had my GTST i drove in the snow last year and will never do that again unless i fancie smashing it to pieces.




Go for it mate-take some pics:smokin:


----------



## jap power (Jun 19, 2010)

ive been driving mine in the snow ,i would not of been driving in it if i had a gts thanks to the 4wd system on the gtr nothing stops me bring on snow:chuckle:


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

We've had so much snow here, my Discovery was creating a bow wave on the way home from the pub last night ....

Still the roads are nice and quiet !


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

For me its any excuse to stay at home :chuckle:
I can quite easily do all my work from there anyway (was praying for the tube lines to shut but no joy  )


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Well Ive been driving an automatic Stagea about today looking for hills to go up.
I Just stick the 50-50 split button on , switch on snow mode ( yes it has one ) and the thing seems close to unstoppable.
Only problems are other drivers getting stuck plus one lady coming toward me who slid across me from the other side of the road into a tree . 

I was going to fit a set of snow tyres I have in the garage but theres a 4 ft drift infront of the door


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

No more snow for us for now were told


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

RSVFOUR said:


> I was going to fit a set of snow tyres I have in the garage but theres a 4 ft drift infront of the door




Bugger


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

RSVFOUR what conditions should the 50/50 switch be used?
That is what speed should you not use it?


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

ha,ha, snow, piece of pi$$.

we had a shed load in basildon, but at 430am monday, got in my old m5, 340bhp, rear wheel drive, and went to the office, the office just happens to be 50ft long, and have 18 wheels 
so spent the week driving up and down the uk, luckily, managed to avoid the worst of it


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

blitzman said:


> RSVFOUR what conditions should the 50/50 switch be used?
> That is what speed should you not use it?


SNOW ONLY !

I am pretty sure it only works under a certain speed anyway - which i think is 20-25mph. 
Best used in conjunction with the snow mode (japanese for pulling away in second)

It has no advantages in the dry as the attessa works better in pretty much every situation except snow when its the biz.


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Cheers RSVFOUR.
I'm up past Aberdeen,
havn't seen tarmac for over a week!
Just wanted to make sure i wouldn't bugger it up doing up to 20mph in deep snow.:thumbsup:


----------

